# HILFE! Mikro geht nicht. Sehr schlimm



## rcon (27. Februar 2005)

Also wie schon gesagt  mein Mikro nicht. Ich werde erstmal sagen was los ist und dann werde ich noch sagen was ich versucht habe da gegen zu machen.

*Fehler:*
Normalerwweise hört man sich ja ein bisschen selbst im Mikro, wenn man zB reinpustet.
Das eben  bei mir nicht (Bei normalen Einstellungen wie micboost an und Läustärkeregler auf fast 100%) - bei mir rauscht es fürchterlich
Hier könnt ihr hören wie es sich anhört wenn ich micboost anhabe! 

Nun habe ich mir gedacht das ich micboost ausschalte und den Mic-Regler runterstelle.
-Kein rauschen
-wenn ich reinpuste oder reinspreche höre ich mich auch
-aber leider keine Software erkennt es bzw nimmt nichts auf

Bei Teamspeak zB: piept es ganz doll. Das piepen hört sich so an als wenn irgendetwas
stören würde. (habe schon Gehäuselüfter und alles andere was zB. am PCI hängt abgenommen - nix passiert)

*Unternommen:*
-Treiber neu installiert
-andere Software versucht auszuprobieren
-anderes Mikro benutzt
-Teile ausgebaut
-an den Soundmixern rumprobiert
-und eine andere Soundkarte eingebaut (da hat alles gefunzt)

BITTE helft mir 

Teschnische Daten:

CPU:AMD Athlon 64 30000+ (mit Artic Lüfter)
Board: AsRock K8-Upgrade 1689 (Bios Ver.1.30)
GFX: Aopen GeForce fx 5200
Sfx: Realtek AC97 8channel sound
-bei weiteren Hardware-Details anfragen´

Ein riesiges Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## JohannesR (27. Februar 2005)

Wenn eine andere Soundkarte ging, und nichts anderes, ist es doch relativ einfach: Deine Soundkarte ist ueber den Jordan.


----------



## rcon (27. Februar 2005)

Stimmt schon. Aber die ich da rein gemacht habe ist eine 2.1 und ich brauche eine 5.1 und ich will die 5.1net so leicht aufgeben. Wie ich beschrieben habe piept das im Teamspeak so komisch und daher denk ich das das n Hardware fehler is (also das ich irgendwas entstören muss vielleicht).
Wenn es natürlich garnicht anders geht muss ich mir wohl eine neune Karte kaufen.

Achja was ich vergessen habe zusagen: was ich habe ist eine Oboard Soundkarte und ich habe Windoof XP pro sp2 als OS.


----------

